# Introduction.



## Corima (Jan 30, 2012)

Just thought I would introduce myself. I have been lurking for the past 2 weeks. I have been seperated from my wife for 10 weeks. She left. This is not the first time we have seperated. She left the children with me, and wants me to have physical custody, with joint visitation. I payall the bills, always have. Did most of the cooking, laundry, cleaning, car maintenance, lawn care, romancing when we were together. So not much different now. Except the romancing. That stopped more than a year ago. I got tired of constantly trying only to be pushed away. Rejected. Only a man truely knows how bad this feels. The effect of continued rejection have on your self esteem pride. Ego if you will. 

I am suprised at many of the similarities with everybodies experiences. I wont go so far as to say that my emotions have leveled. But, I am much better at recognizing the triggers. In time I will post my story. Its a Doozey. I should have never accepted her back into my life 6 years ago. But, I cant change time.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry you had to end up here.

glad to see you came here though.
welcome.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

So its over. You have been taking care of a lot of the duties so you will find daily living should become easier, the hurt of rejection and feeling of inadequacy is now your big obstacle but with some determination and some support from friends/family/counselling you will get over it in time. The loneliness will set in but make sure to have enough time with guy friends. In due time you will be ready to start new romances but don't pressure yourself, and mostly just be honest. What do you want as far as custody? Nice thing about that is you have a lot of say since she essentially abandoned her children. Sorry you are here, but welcome, this place has helped me tremendously...


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

Corima said:


> I have been seperated from my wife for 10 weeks. She left......I should have never accepted her back into my life 6 years ago. But, I cant change time.


Thanks for your post and welcome. Its your kind of story that has me thinking that now my stbx has decided to pull the plug, even if she were to change her mind at some point, and if I were available, I'd be so concerned the "flakiness" would just happen again somewhere down the line - this whole experience has really altered my opinion of her. Looking forward to hearing your story some day.


----------

